# John Deere Expands Line Of Riding Lawn Equipment



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The latest on John Deere's residential riding mower line up. 

JOHN DEERE EXPANDS LINE OF RIDING LAWN EQUIPMENT  

New EZtrak™ Series Residential Zero-Turn Radius Mowers Add New Dimension To John Deere's Accomplished Line of Mowers 


Cary, N.C. (January 11, 2007) — This winter, John Deere will introduce the EZtrak™ Series, a family of residential zero-turn radius mowers, featuring three brand new models. The addition of this series to the extensive John Deere riding lawn equipment line-up gives homeowners the chance to enjoy efficient mowing while delivering the same high cut-quality, user comfort and added pride of owning a John Deere. 

John Deere EZtrak™ Series




"These exciting new mowers round out a line of award-winning riding lawn equipment offerings that give homeowners numerous ways to beautify their yard," said Paul Lam, Marketing Director Small Property Owner Customer Group. "The EZtrak™ Series represents John Deere's entry into the residential zero-turning radius mower market, the fastest growing segment in the riding lawn equipment industry. John Deere's EZtrak™ Series are designed to please any customer who wants an enjoyable and productive way to give their yard the best cut." 


The EZtrak™ Series 
The EZtrak™ Series mowers are the latest in the line of dependable residential mowers from John Deere. The new EZtrak™ Series gives homeowners the chance to mow efficiently in smooth, tight circles around landscape obstacles such as trees, shrubs, flower gardens and jungle gyms using dual motion control levers to steer equipment forward, backward and around with ease. The new equipment helps reduce mowing time, leaving homeowners more time for gardening, manicuring and enjoying the yard they have created. It's designed to handle up to 3.5 acres and loaded with a number of comfort-enhancing features, including a sliding seat adjustment and optional arm rests available on Z425 and Z445. 

In addition, large front and rear tires make for a smoother ride while providing better maneuverability around landscaping and other lawn obstacles to make lawn care even more enjoyable. The three models in this series (Z225, Z425 and Z445) are equipped with the John Deere exclusive EDGE™ cutting systems feature ¼ inch cut increments. Other accessory capabilities include mulch kits, rear materials collection systems, light kit for mowing after dusk, floor mat accessory to decrease vibration and a storage cover. 

John Deere is backing the EZtrak™ Series with a 30-day promise where customers can try the equipment for 30 days and if unsatisfied, return it for a different mower or a refund. 

The EZtrak™ Series was developed to make a difference in the way homeowners approach yard and property care. The new equipment, when combined with John Deere's at-home service program, Ready To Mow™, allows homeowners to take advantage of a strong national dealer network by having a factory trained service professional visit for routine maintenance to ensure John Deere customers' equipment run smoothly for a long time. 


Updates to Current John Deere Residential Models 
John Deere's line of residential mowing equipment that was launched in early 2006 is also being enhanced for 2007 to improve capabilities, increase power and provide more features to the user. 


The 100 Series & John Deere Walk-Behind Mowers 
The existing line of 100 Series mowers will be updated to include six models, each with increased horsepower over 2006 model type, and featuring ¼ -inch cut height adjustment on all mower decks. The new 100 Series (LA 100, LA 110, LA 120, LA 130, LA 140 and LA 150) continues to focus on allowing homeowners to accomplish more in their yards. They are equipped with exclusive features, including long-lasting John Deere engines, full-length welded steel frames, The Edge™ Cutting System, and the CargO™ Mount System, which allows for easy installation and removal of attachments and accessories. 

The automatic transmission models, LA 110 through LA 150, feature an improved fuel tank capacity, almost twice the size of the current machines, for additional run time in the yard. The LA130 and LA 140 models also have a deck wash-out port making cleaning the deck quick and easy. 

The John Deere walk-behind mowers will remain essentially unchanged in 2007 with exception to the upgraded traction drive system and easier starting on the JS40. 


The Select Series™ Tractors (X300, X500 Multi-Terrain™ and X700 Ultimate™) 
In 2007, the Select Series tractors will include the new X300R, a member of the X300 line that will feature an exclusive rear discharge and collection unit. The rear discharge and collection system allows for trimming on both sides of the mower. It has a smaller tractor footprint that benefits trimming capabilities and enhances storage options. 

The entire Select Series line-up is designed for consumers who desire to do a variety of light- and heavy-duty tasks and have larger properties of up to seven acres with more landscape features and challenging terrain. This versatile line is equipped with exclusive innovations like the iTorque™ Power System, a unique combination of hood design and engine features that provide the torque needed for mowing, hauling and blowing snow in the toughest conditions. The X700 Ultimate™ tractors now have a 7-Iron™ mower deck option. The 7-Iron™ mower deck is constructed of 7-gauge steel that is stamped to provide rounded corners that distribute impact stress when the mower contacts obstacles like trees, rocks, and curbs. It is also 5.5-in deep to provide commercial mowing capacity to property owners with green, thick, and heavy grass. It also features the on-ramp feature to simplify installation and removal.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I would say the EZtrack is going to be a big seller come spring.I am getting excited over them.I dought I would buy one during the first year out.But a good chance I will be considering trading my CC 2166 after another mowing season.I will be watching them closely this year to see how they do.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

better work well cause from what I see JD has been making some things that have been ripped on alot by angry buyers


----------



## flbob2002 (Feb 26, 2015)

*JD etraks*

I have a 225 eztraker and has over 500 hours on it and still running like a new one.

But I did notice the newer eztraks are not made as good as mine. The framing was made lighter and they took some of the reg feature away to keep the price down low for customers.

I dont like the newer models, so I'm gonna keep my model till it dies.


----------

